# Help me decide on what to buy for an BMW E30 Conversion



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

The E30 without engine, gearbox and differential weights 700 kg. I have built in a Kostov 11" in mine. 

You can find more information here:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28287&page=29


----------



## AlaskaStar (Feb 25, 2010)

Other than the batteries...

Why buy when you can build?

I am sure that you can build something better than what is currently in mass production.

That being said, most things in mass production are far from efficient, so there's lots of room for improvement.

Just my $0.02 worth...

AlaskaStar


----------



## unrlmth (Feb 14, 2010)

Build the controller? How would I go about doing that? Are there any how tos? Also if I wanted to up the voltage to 60 batteries or 192v what motor options do I have? Thanks for the quick responses and CroDriver I enjoyed reading your thread.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

At 192v you'd be looking at a kostov motor.
http://kostov-motors.com/
You can build your own controller based on the open revolt design:
http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/paul-sabrinas-cheap-diy-144v-motor-controller-6404.html

Have a look at the videos on my website.


----------



## unrlmth (Feb 14, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> At 192v you'd be looking at a kostov motor.
> http://kostov-motors.com/
> You can build your own controller based on the open revolt design:
> http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/paul-sabrinas-cheap-diy-144v-motor-controller-6404.html
> ...


Is this the best place to buy a kostov motor in the US? http://www.dcelectricpower.com/kostov.html

Does this sound like a good setup? 60 100 AH SkyEnergy Batteries, 11in 192v Kostov Motor and a Zilla 1k controller?


----------

